# All-in-One Wind Turbine, battery, controller



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi: 

Does anyone know if such a thing exists and if so where would I go to look at them?

I know it's probably unrealistic but I'd like about 1000w.

Any idea on cost?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

You need at least a 7mph wind "average" before wind power is cost effective,

There are very few spots on the globe that it works out.

Solar is a far better choice for alternative energy.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you. Being in western Oregon we can't count on too much sun! We are in a unique spot here in the Columbia River Gorge...The Wind Sailing capital of the world. It's not always windy though so I will check to see how often we get a

t least 7 mph.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

I almost forgot...on the others side of the river are miles and miles of commercial wind turbines. However although we are at 3200 ft, it is heavily timbered and the other ones are on a cleared plateau. So, I still have to check it out.


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Just a suggestion and I don't know if it's even feasible. But depending on the tree type couldn't you find 3 that are relatively close together lop the tops off make a solid platform and build from there?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Commercial windturbines produce Ac so the power can be moved reasonable distances. No stored power (batteries) with them. For the off grid wind turbines, its producing DC so that power can only be moved a short distance.

With batteries, they have to be where you can service them. Also, the windmill itself has to be where you can service it.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

I think we could.....thanks.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

That was very helpful as I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Commercial windturbines produce Ac so the power can be moved reasonable distances. No stored power (batteries) with them. For the off grid wind turbines, its producing DC so that power can only be moved a short distance.
> 
> With batteries, they have to be where you can service them. Also, the windmill itself has to be where you can service it.


So here's an idea, you open the alternator in the turbine, remove the diodes, run the AC output into a transformer to raise the voltage, run it to the house, back into another transformer and then into the diodes from the alternator, into the controller, into the battery bank. I'll have to ask my sister-in-law if that's feasible to do to an alternator.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a possibility to run AC from the wind turbine to your home. The higher the voltage that you can get from the turbine the further the power can be transmitted. 

Using transformers is a very expensive process not just because the transformers are expensive but because they take the voltage and amperage out of phase with each other and there is a 10% loss in the conversion process from lower to higher voltages and back again.

To put the power back in phase you need to use a capacitor in series with the transformer at both ends. Try to find a capacitor that you can put 1000 watts through. The phase shift is not a big deal if you are charging batteries or running lights but if you are using electronic equipment that phase shift will burn them up it a very short time.

Your best bet would be to get an AC wind turbine that is regulated to your house-hold power. Using 240 single phase you can use smaller wire for any given distance and run a standard breaker panel. The actual setup would require the turbine, a power regulator, and then the panel (with associated monitoring equipment). A 12 volt DC system using just 100W requires 00 AWG copper cable to run just 50 feet of wire. Each time you double the distance or the amperage you need to triple the amount of area in the wire. (200 amps running 100 feet would require nine 00 cables in both directions DC. AC power would require only 1 AWG cable in one direction for each leg. Running wire to code you would still need three conductors, "A" 120 vac, "B" 120 vac, and neutral. Then there is a ground wire (10 AWG) from the panel to the ground rod.

In either case you should get a licensed electrician to wire the system.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> You need at least a 7mph wind "average" before wind power is cost effective,
> 
> There are very few spots on the globe that it works out.
> 
> Solar is a far better choice for alternative energy.


Just how much energy does your solar system generate at night?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My $.02 those wind powered things that look like car alternator are not alternators at all they have been totally redone
inside. With not much wind they put out a lot. I have one I have played with a little but I prefer solar where I live


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My $.02 those wind powered things that look like car alternator are not alternators at all they have been totally redone
inside. With not much wind they put out a lot. I have one I have played with a little but I prefer solar where I live 




Car alternators need to spin to fast these work well at low RPMs but they need a controller and a dump thingy


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you got an extra couple of thousand laying around from your IRS refund, check this out.
SunSocket Solar Generator - Product - AspectSolar


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Just how much energy does your solar system generate at night?


 Mine does very well at night. Plenty of power stored in the batteries to use at night.- That's what it's for


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

I though most AC wind turbines are/where 3 phase by design and most DC wind mills ,where just 3 phase mills ,converted back to DC for battery storage?

Note: Would still like to know where to buy one of these kits, if anyone could help , that would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers
Brian


----------

